# h.tamulus gangeticus



## Ralph_moore84 (Aug 24, 2014)

freshly molted 4i

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kjm (Aug 24, 2014)

Very nice! It's cool to see it freshly molted! Great pictures!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks.cant wait until adult


----------



## G. Carnell (Aug 26, 2014)

beautiful colours it has!

I had a couple of these back when they were still thought to be Mesobuthus, sold them within a month!
Far too quick and dangerous for me  might have been H.t.sindicus though, but both are really pretty scorpions

I think as far as Buthids go, Hottentotta is such an awesome genus, always entertaining and come in many colour combinations between species!


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks.The hottentotta species are by far my favorite.This species are quick to get defensive.Will not hesitate to try and tag you.This one molted from 3i -4i in 24 days.


----------



## Patcho (Aug 29, 2014)

Ralph_moore84 said:


> Thanks.The hottentotta species are by far my favorite.This species are quick to get defensive.Will not hesitate to try and tag you.This one molted from 3i -4i in 24 days.


That's pretty fast.


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Oct 3, 2014)

I've been waiting for it to molt to rehouse it in a bigger enclosure.

h.tamulus gangeticus 5i

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokehound714 (Oct 4, 2014)

These are neat.. kinda looks like someone spliced together Hadrurus, centruroides, and paruroctonus.


----------



## tdark1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Ralph,

Looking very nice!


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks.i hope i can keep them alive.this one had a pectine count of 34.


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Oct 9, 2014)

compared to a quarter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Mar 14, 2015)

finally molted to 6i


----------



## journeys and scorpions (Mar 15, 2015)

Very beautiful


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks.You have some hottentotta species I'd love to have.


----------



## Scorpionluva (Mar 16, 2015)

Very Nice Ralph !!!! I need to get some of those in my collection


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks.They were growing quick.the female slowed down at 5i.the male slowed down at 4i.male molted to 5i the day before female molted to 6i.both molted to 4i a week apart.female molted first.dont know how long it will take them to reach there next final molt.


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Apr 15, 2015)

6i male


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (May 21, 2015)

7i female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## G. Carnell (May 25, 2015)

How 'fast' are yours compared to other buthids/hottentotta?

I remember mine being ridiculously fast and easy to sting, one of the reasons i got rid of them within a few months!!!
Love other hottentottas though, these guys are just scary


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (May 25, 2015)

There fast as hell.Real quick to get defensive,but there good eaters.I've always treated all of mine like there deadly.I don't stick my hands into the enclosure.Hottentotta are my favorite species.As soon as the female hardens up and eats a few times.I'm going to put the male in with her.Hopefully get a brood by the end of the year.


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (May 27, 2015)

First pairing


----------



## snakemanvet (May 28, 2015)

Great looking scorpions.


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (May 28, 2015)

Thanks snakemanvet.pictures dont do them justice.


----------



## snakemanvet (May 28, 2015)

I might try this species some day.Getting my first scorpions next week.Trying Arizona bark.


----------

